#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Gezocht: DJ/Dakka en fotograaf

## Roos.K

Hey,

misschien kan iemand me helpen.

Heeft iemand een goede tip voor een dj en/of Dakka in omgeving zuid Limburg/ Belgi 

Groetjes

----------

